# Whippet Neutering



## The Gardners (Mar 9, 2012)

Am about to have my 8 month old whippet neutered. Is this procedure likely to calm him down or will he still be as mad as a march hare? Would welcome some views from fellow whippet slaves


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

I have only had my whippey pup a week, so can't really comment on how he'd be affected, but glad to know I'm not the only one with a mental pup! Has he slowed down at all since young pup to now? (I'm just assuming you've had him from a young pup, sorry if I'm wrong...) 

Can't wait to hear what others have to say


----------



## Sashadog (Jan 4, 2012)

http://www.neutering.org/files/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf

Very interesting link here


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

Neutering will only reduce the level of unwanted male related behaviour.
So once your whippet has recovered they should still be as mad as a hatter!
Only natural maturity causes dogs to gain weight, slow down etc.


----------



## Sashadog (Jan 4, 2012)

Mine's a whippet x springer, she's 2 and a half - two weeks ago, she changed overnight. It's incredible. She's suddenly started heeling and being really calm, we no longer need a crate for her....she is unspayed, she just did this herself. There is nothing wrong with her, it's just as is she decided to be an adult!  I half miss her madness now!!! lol


----------



## Andromeda (Nov 21, 2010)

Lucky you, then 

My whippet cross calmed down around 4.5 yo. I don't know how old she was when she was done probably she was young maybe even under her first season.
If she was with me I would wait until at least second season. I will gave her time to full psychical development.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I would wait a while longer I wouldn't have a whippet neutered until it was fully mature. I know some have mine haven't matured until they have been 3 years old.

I'm afraind mad as a march hare is something that you just have to put up with with a young whippet. My Amber is nearly 4 years old and is still bonkers.


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

I got Walt neutered last week at 10 months old. He has always been quite a calm dog but the humping was getting terrible. He was humping everything and anything, Lola never got a minutes peace. Everytime he went to daycare he was humping all the dogs male or female and licking wee. I wanted to wait till he was a bit older but couldnt wait any longer. 

Walt has always loved to run around like crazy but is very calm around the house with no other dogs to get him excited.

He's only aloud 10mins walk on lead a day at the moment for a few more days! In between he is getting a little hyper but im sure this will calm down as he was getting back to normal.

Another reason i got him neutered was every time i was out I would see another dog and always ask the owner if I could introduce him to them. 9times out of 10 dogs that hadnt been neutered they used to always say oh he's funny with other dogs with there boy bits still on. I don't want a dog thats funny with other dogs and I dont want a dog that can't play with other dogs because he is uneutered. Most of the dogs were ok with him because he was still young but if we met again in a few weeks it might be different.

To some he might seem hyper and giddy but to me as having Lola who really was hyper when a pup he is very laid back...for everyone with a young whip the important thing is to get them well socialised and take them to training at a young age!


----------



## Sashadog (Jan 4, 2012)

> Another reason i got him neutered was every time i was out I would see another dog and always ask the owner if I could introduce him to them. 9times out of 10 dogs that hadnt been neutered they used to always say oh he's funny with other dogs with there boy bits still on. I don't want a dog thats funny with other dogs and I dont want a dog that can't play with other dogs because he is uneutered. Most of the dogs were ok with him because he was still young but if we met again in a few weeks it might be different.


That's weird - the dogs around here often go for neutered dogs, seriously attacking them even if they had known them beforehand. It's like they don't rwcognise them    you could have asked your vet about tardac - it would stop the behaviour for 3 months, by ehich time he might have grown out of it.


----------



## Lycankitty (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't have a whippet but I just got my chihuahua neutered. I know some people will hate me for getting him neutered so early but you have to do what works for you and your dog. Joey needed a tumor on his neck removed so was already having anaesthetic put into his body, I didn't want this done then a couple of months later getting more anaesthetic put into him so got both procedures done at the same time. I know he's still going to be crazy but I'll love him regardless. I hope you get on ok with your little whippet.


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

Sashadog said:


> That's weird - the dogs around here often go for neutered dogs, seriously attacking them even if they had known them beforehand. It's like they don't rwcognise them    you could have asked your vet about tardac - it would stop the behaviour for 3 months, by ehich time he might have grown out of it.


I think you mean superlorin inplant.
Tardac takes about a week post injection before its efective and then will only last 2 weeks.
Incidently I tried Tardac to combat aggression problems I had with my boy and this made it a whole lot worse.
If the male hormones are a problem get him neutered, if not leave it and if of a nervous disposition def do not neuter, thats my advice.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

We had Zipper neutered at 8 months - not a whippet, but a small dog.

It didn't change his behaviour at all - nor did it change his attitude to unneutered dogs, he still doesn't like them much  and he still trys to hump them 

It did however stop him humping my teenage girls and all their friends :thumbup1:


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

Sashadog said:


> That's weird - the dogs around here often go for neutered dogs, seriously attacking them even if they had known them beforehand. It's like they don't rwcognise them    you could have asked your vet about tardac - it would stop the behaviour for 3 months, by ehich time he might have grown out of it.


I didn't really want to get him neutered at all but the vet said it was the best way to go and daycare lady was also having a nightmare with him. I decided its the way to go just by the response i was getting from so many in tact dog owners. I have had trouble with Lola and DA and i don't want Walt to be anything but friendly. I try and socialize him at every opportunity and often this was not possible with intact dogs.


----------

